# [APP] CCSWE App Manager (ROOT) - Remove icons for any application



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Due to the popularity of Facebook Icon Remover I decided to extend it's functionality into an application that would allow the user to hide icons for any application.

Want to hide the "Latitude" icon but don't want to uninstall Google Maps entirely?

Want to hide stock bloatware but don't want OTA updates to fail because you uninstalled a "system" app?

Check out CCSWE App Manager to hide icons for any application.


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

Released version 1.1.1 tonight which which adds the following (highly requested) features:

- Added icon to indicate an application has hidden activities
- Added filtering to make managing applications easier
- Improved UI for smoother scrolling lists
- Cleaner theme for Android v11+ devices


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Great app

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------

